# 50 mg replacement



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Bantam, 
What are y'all going to replace the 50mg with (if you can tell us)? If you can't, when will you be able to?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You'll have to wait until July during ICAST. Until then my lips are sealed.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

My guess would be the same design as the CU200E except with the Mg frame and aluminum gears. But, that's only a guess.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Bevo34 said:


> Bantam,
> What are y'all going to replace the 50mg with (if you can tell us)? If you can't, when will you be able to?


Just leave it alone, it's a great reel as is. Shimano fiddles with stuff way too much. 

Craig


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

USUALLY for the worse


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

hoosierplugger said:


> Just leave it alone, it's a great reel as is. Shimano fiddles with stuff way too much.
> 
> Craig


Agreed. Just hope they keep the small ftame.


----------



## NauticStar2110 (Dec 30, 2007)

*GREAT REEL*

Recieved a 50mg for a christmas present! Tried it out today for the first time throwing tails in trinty bay. It is by far the longest casting and smoothest reel i have ever used! Can`t believe they are being discoutinued!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

NauticStar2110 said:


> Recieved a 50mg for a christmas present! Tried it out today for the first time throwing tails in trinty bay. It is by far the longest casting and smoothest reel i have ever used! Can`t believe they are being discoutinued!


Nice christmas gift, that'll be your go-to reel from now on. I've got one of mine on a Kistler and another one on a green FTU rod. I never take a trip without both on the boat.

There's just something about the way the MGs purr in your hand.

Craig


----------



## scubatexas (Jul 3, 2006)

*Don't use in saltwater?*

Just bought my first MG (50). As I was leaving the tackle store the clerk handed me a pink piece of paper with a warning from Shimano. The clerk stated that I should not used this reel in saltwater because it would corrode and void the warranty. What the hell - I bought this reel to saltwater fish. The warning just states to rinse under running water for 30 seconds, nothing about not using it in saltwater. I think the clerk was a tool and will not be going back to that store.hwell:

Can anyone give me the correct info.?

Thanks,
ST


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

On a side note, folks, Fishing Tackle Unlimited has the 50Mg marked down to 219.99 from 249.99 for the Boat Show. The last day to get one at that price is tomorrow.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have been using mine for about 6 months, doing alot of wading. Its still as smooth as day one. Just rinse with fresh water and oil every 4 or 5 trips and it will last. If you dunk it.... it will mess up... But thats any reel.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

MattK said:


> My guess would be the same design as the CU200E except with the Mg frame and aluminum gears. But, that's only a guess.


Yup! That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## scubatexas (Jul 3, 2006)

*Thanks*



Chris9681 said:


> I have been using mine for about 6 months, doing alot of wading. Its still as smooth as day one. Just rinse with fresh water and oil every 4 or 5 trips and it will last. If you dunk it.... it will mess up... But thats any reel.


Thanks
ST


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

tacklewarehouse.com has the MG for $181 with free shipping. They are fast too. I have picked up 3 since Thanksgiving on that deal. The one from black friday had a 15% off coupon too. That made it almost $160, which is a killer deal. 

I don't see any need to upgrade for a good long while now.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Aggieangler said:


> The one from black friday had a 15% off coupon too. That made it almost $160, which is a killer deal.


Nice find!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

FTU in Houston still has them for $219.00.


----------

